# Black Hammer of God Mech



## QKNatasha (24/1/18)

Hi guys 


Anyone know of someone that has stock of the ORIGINAL.... Preferably not clone. 

Or alternatively someone who could import one? 

Oh and it needs to be black.


----------



## Stosta (25/1/18)

I don't think you're going to have any luck on this on @QKNatasha .

I only know of the silver clone at The Vape Guy, I don't ever recall seeing on OG being sold in South Africa.


----------



## QKNatasha (25/1/18)

Stosta said:


> I don't think you're going to have any luck on this on @QKNatasha .
> 
> I only know of the silver clone at The Vape Guy, I don't ever recall seeing on OG being sold in South Africa.


A girl can dream can't she

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (25/1/18)

QKNatasha said:


> A girl can dream can't she


Hahaha!

No! No dreaming allowed, only cold, hard reality!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## QKNatasha (25/1/18)

Stosta said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> No! No dreaming allowed, only cold, hard reality!


Come on Mr.

You're hooked up and know people that know people that know people.

Help a girl out please

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (25/1/18)

QKNatasha said:


> Come on Mr.
> 
> You're hooked up and know people that know people that know people.
> 
> Help a girl out please


This is news to me! 

I've done a lot of looking and can't find anyone with stock, even overseas. I think the only way to find a black OG will be a second hand deal with someone from overseas, and the risks involved in that give me a headache to just think about!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## QKNatasha (25/1/18)

Stosta said:


> This is news to me!
> 
> I've done a lot of looking and can't find anyone with stock, even overseas. I think the only way to find a black OG will be a second hand deal with someone from overseas, and the risks involved in that give me a headache to just think about!


Thanks skattie. 


Even though you wrecked my dream

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (25/1/18)

QKNatasha said:


> Thanks skattie.
> 
> 
> Even though you wrecked my dream


In an attempt to keep your dream going a bit longer, I've moved it into "Who has Stock?" so the vendors can reply too!


----------



## daniel craig (25/1/18)

http://www.generationv.com/hammer-of-god-v3-1-hog-by-vaperz-cloud/#

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (25/1/18)

daniel craig said:


> http://www.generationv.com/hammer-of-god-v3-1-hog-by-vaperz-cloud/#


It looks like all colour options are unavailable though?


----------



## daniel craig (25/1/18)

Stosta said:


> It looks like all colour options are unavailable though?


I didn't select any  This mod is quite old so I highly doubt you'll find one brand new. Not even Vaperz Cloud (The makers) have the full black.

The only ones available are:
https://vaperzcloud.com/collections/box-mods-1/products/anodized-black-and-blue-vcp

Its available in a black and red as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (30/1/18)

@QKNatasha I found this in a closed FB group. Buyer not too keen on splitting but it has been up for a while. Let me know if you want more info.


----------

